# Pen disassemble tool?



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone has used pen disassmebling tools/punches? I have quite a number of pens that have mistakes in them (the learning curve was kind of steep for me :yes and I'd love to salvage the pen kits and reuse them.

I'm trying to imagine how they'd work, especially on the lower barrel with both ends having hardware in them.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Never had to take one apart, yet; but they seem pretty straight forward in their descriptions of use.


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

All I ever use is a piece of brass rod,and push hard and the top cap comes off.The botton is simple;Mack


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I've used the slimline pen disassembly tool a few times, it's quite simple.



Kirkus said:


> I'm trying to imagine how they'd work, especially on the lower barrel with both ends having hardware in them.


It's a two-step process. First you push a thin rod down the hole where the pen refill goes and knock off the nib unit. Second you put a fatter rod up the open nib end, a chunky piece of metal slides over the twist mechanism and contacts the wood. Pushing forces the twist mechanism out of the pen barrel into the hole in the large metal rod.

Easier to do than explain ... :huh:


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought this punch set for pen disassembly at local HF store. 

28 Piece Transfer Punch Set
http://www.harborfreight.com/28-piece-transfer-punch-set-3577.html

If need to put pen barrel in a vice, pick up a set of no mar magnetic vice jaw pads too.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

wildwood said:


> I bought this punch set for pen disassembly at local HF store.
> 
> 28 Piece Transfer Punch Set
> http://www.harborfreight.com/28-piece-transfer-punch-set-3577.html
> ...


You must use the back side because of the point on the front. If not wouldn't you damage any flat pieces like the caps. on some pens. Other then that it looks like a good idea because you have so many different sizes for different pen types.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

wildwood said:


> I bought this punch set for pen disassembly at local HF store.
> 
> 28 Piece Transfer Punch Set
> http://www.harborfreight.com/28-piece-transfer-punch-set-3577.html
> ...



Transfer punches are lifesavers. Other companies stock them in Metric sizes also.


----------



## okiebugg (Dec 6, 2010)

*mistakes*

We all, or most of us make mistakes. I know that I do. Disassembly is kind of a negative ego stroke for me since I look at it as a failure to focus.

I use drill bits as disassembly tools. When I was in the Marine Corps, I had a lot of friends in the supply depot and was able to acquire many things that I wanted including handfuls of drill bits.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I managed to save the hardware from 3 of 6 of my "mistakes". The other three just won't let go.

A 7/64" T-handled hex-wrench works well for going through the twist mechanism and knocking out the tip. Then (silly me) an old 7mm mandrel is the perfect tool for knocking out the rest of the hardware. Fortunately all my boo boos were made on 7mm pen kits.

Thanks again, everyone, for your help. :smile:


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought the punch set and custom shaped/coated vice grip pliers from PSI. I've used them a couple of times, once on one of their vertex click pens and it's worked out fine so far. The punch set is good, but I really like those pliers - they spread the force out well and don't mar the finish of the pen. I'd certainly either buy that set or stop making mistakes in the first place.


----------

